# استفسار عن شيء في خلوص اسطمبات الصاج



## waleed fahmy (20 يونيو 2009)

ياريت حد يفسرللي الحكمه من تواجد الخلوص في كل اسطمبات الصاج بشكل واسلوب هندسي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ياسررشدي (26 يناير 2010)

مشكورا


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (17 أغسطس 2010)

يوجد العديد من اسطمبات الصاج و هى بشكل عام يمكن تصنيفها (قطع - ثنى - سحب) فأى الانواع التى تريد ان تسال عنها


----------



## عادل زكى100 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمدة الشويخ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بالنسبة إلى إسطمبات القطع يتوقف الخلوص بين القالب والإسطمبة على سمك الصاج المقطوع وايضاً نوع الخامة ومساحة الشكل المقطوع


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------

